# CPR for Kids???



## MedicPrincess (Aug 19, 2005)

After passing out, at home with my kids there, I have begun thinking lately of a section of our population that is being completely missed in terms of learning CPR.  I am a single mother of a 7-year-old boy (my mom adopted my daughter).  It would stand to reason, if I going have a medical emergency my son is quite likely going to be the one that will need to call 911 and get help.  While both he and my daughter reacted perfectly a few weeks back – she called 911 and sent him to the neighbors to get an adult (turns out she wasn’t home), and then she stayed on the phone with 911 and he waited in the driveway for the first responding units to arrive – I have began to think maybe a program for the schools to teach the younger kids first aid and CPR would be beneficial.

I am thinking I could work with the local schools to get into the classrooms and teach it, maybe during fire safety month or something like that.  What I am looking for now is ideas on how to get started.  At what age would y’all say the average kid is capable of learning these skills?  My son’s class is the gifted class, so these kids have taken full-scale IQ tests and scored over 130, so I can’t base the fact that I have taught him what to do as a gauge on the appropriate age.

Would kids as young as kindergarten be able to comprehend the basics, or would first and second grade be better?  I understand the concept of teaching to your audience, so obviously they couldn’t be expected to master it in a short amount of time.  I figure if I can get started with just a couple classes, the idea would catch on in the schools and then we could get most of our kids knowledgeable enough that they to could ACT in the time of crisis instead of emotionally react.

On a personal note about my kids, they used to get so mad at me when I would give them little “mock drills” regarding fire in the house, or their grandma or I needing an ambulance.  Now, after having to use 911 twice (once for an electrical outlet that was sparking, and then my medical), my 11-year-old told me the other day she was so glad I made them practice, because she didn’t feel to panicky when it happened since she knew just what to do.  I love those kids!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 19, 2005)

I know that the AHA has a CPR program targeted towards kids in junior high, and is designed to be taught during their regular classes.

While I'm not so sure that all kids would be able to get the correct depth on the chest compressions, almost everyone of them could do rescue breathing.

The other thing that needs to be considered is the pyschological shock of a kid having to perform CPR on anybody, and that is an issue that I feel should be addressed before hand.


----------



## Jon (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd like to see CPR and basic First Aid as part of 6th or 7th grade health class locally....


Jon


----------



## MMiz (Aug 19, 2005)

The AHA has a Community CPR / First Aid course.  They won't give you a certification, but it's an organized course with a small packet and all.

My high school required all 9th graders to be certified in CPR during their freshman year.  It was a two-week part of the PE class.

It's my firm belief that EVERY child in middle school should be certified in CPR.  I have family members who have done CPR and my grandfather was actually saved by CPR done by a civilian.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2005)

I teach kids in middle school all the time.  And it's a certified course.  They learn the info, do the skills, take the test.  Nothing different from the adult class.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 19, 2005)

It's a great idea, I've been thinking about it myself since Grey started school...

My son is in kindergarten and turns 5 this month. He knows the basics of CPR and how to call 911. He grasped them pretty quickly, and I never taught him the CPR, it was from me practicing for tests. Maybe around second grade they might have the strength to actually do CPR. 
And the psychological factor, I think teaching them this stuff actually better prepares them if there's an emergency. I know I feel better knowing what to do if an emergency pops up, I think it does the same thing for kids rahter than them just standing there and watching whatever is happening with no clue.

Good luck, Let us know if anything comes of this.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 19, 2005)

Honestly I think all citizens  who are physically and mentally capable MUST be CPR certified at age 15. This is a time when they have the strength and the ability to retain enough information that they could do CPR effectively. You never know when or where you will need it.

One example: when I was 15 I was standing in the pharmacy section looking for some cough medicine when I heard a loud thud and stuff falling off the shelf. I didnt think much of as there were stockpersons nearby, until I heard a woman scream for someone to dial 911. Well I went around the corner to see what all the commotion was about, turns out a F approx 30 y/o had passed out. I didnt know CPR at the time so I just stood back and stayed out of the way while at the same time wishing I could do something for this woman. As I was walking out of the store, they were loading her up in the ambulance, NRB, IV started, etc. I dont know what happened to the woman but I hope shes ok now.  Now everytime I hear a thud followed by clanging, I immediately rush over to make sure everyone is A/O. I get made fun of but after that one experience it makes you a bit jumpy at times.

-Cap'nPanic

-The one, the only, the young observer  h34r:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2005)

So you guys think Middle school age is really the youngest age to learn?  That is about 11 years old...

Does anybody thing kids younger can learn the basics?  Enough to help them through if they should be home with their parent alone?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 20, 2005)

Local schools teach ARC Standard & "Family CPR" at the 7th & 11th grade levels. The swim team members, aged 16+ are taught how ARC Advanced, Family CPR, AED, and how to immobilize someone to a long board w/ c-collar in the water. Pretty good thinking on the part of the district, if I do say so myself...
Now if they could only get into the EMT class being available as an elective like they have in Elk Co., PA. That's what rural areas need, get the kids into it again, young, full of energy, strong, not many local careers; you may get a dozen or so EMT's, and a couple paramedics out of it, where as the local stations are under staffed.


----------



## emtbuff (Aug 21, 2005)

We had been teaching high school kids to do CPR during PE for many years.  But the teacher moved away and now the new teacher isn't as willing to help so since to school nurse is also an EMT she has always asked for help well that was all fine and dandy but now we have a limited number of people who can take a day off and go help teach.  I know when I was still in high school that is one of the sections of PE I looked forwards to.  Especially my senior year as I had been doing CPR in EMT class for like 2 months before we did in PE class so it was secound nature.  We also do a farm safty day camp for our local 4th and 5th graders.  The ambulance usually comes and does some thing first aid related. You know the minor injuries and what to do, along with choking.  We may also start doing a station for our local boy scout group next year with basic first aid for the youngest group during a day camp.  So I think if you start teaching them young and do it ever year or add to it ever year they will be able to handle learning it.  You know what they say Repition is the key.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2005)

Like I said above, starting them in kindergarten wouldn't hurt. And I'd encourage every school doing a small class every year.  So what if they can't physically do it yet? The knowledge base will help them prepare for facing a real emergency (and maybe even reduce the psychological effects of witnessing one) Then when they are able, they will perform effective CPR. Like emtbuff said, repitition really is the key. 

Learning something at any age is NEVER a bad thing. In fact I may just call my son's school and see if I can get them to put a program together.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 28, 2005)

Really, thank the lord for EMD.  We had a 31 yo female code and her 9  and 11 year old were able to do CPR until we got there under the instruction of the dispatcher reading the EMD card.  It was great.  Mom still died (entirely TOO MUCH coke) but she had a much better chance than if the kids didnt initiate CPR.


----------

